# Agrmodem and ALSA-1.0.24. on 3.0.6 kernel

## malto

So, trying up HDA agrmodem

cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#1

```
Codec: LSI ID 1040

Address: 1

MFG Function Id: 0x2 (unsol 1)

Vendor Id: 0x11c11040

Subsystem Id: 0x10431636

Revision Id: 0x100200

Modem Function Group: 0x1
```

aplay -l

```
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC663 Analog [ALC663 Analog]

  Subdevices: 0/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 1: ALC663 Digital [ALC663 Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: HDMI [HDA ATI HDMI], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

with:

net-dialup/martian

martian_modem 

```
martian: error: open: No such file or directory

martian: info: Mars DSP164x device is not detected
```

agrsm-11c11040-2.1.80-20110811

modprobe agrmodem

```
FATAL: Error inserting agrmodem (/lib/modules/3.0.6-gentoo/extra/agrmodem.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

dmsg

```
agrmodem: Unknown symbol usb_free_urb (err 0)

agrmodem: Unknown symbol usb_get_dev (err 0)

agrmodem: Unknown symbol usb_free_coherent (err 0)

agrmodem: Unknown symbol usb_deregister (err 0)

agrmodem: Unknown symbol usb_control_msg (err 0)

agrmodem: Unknown symbol usb_set_interface (err 0)

agrmodem: Unknown symbol snd_hda_codec_read (err 0)

agrmodem: Unknown symbol usb_alloc_coherent (err 0)

agrmodem: Unknown symbol usb_submit_urb (err 0)

agrmodem: Unknown symbol usb_register_driver (err 0)

agrmodem: Unknown symbol snd_hda_codec_write (err 0)

agrmodem: Unknown symbol usb_alloc_urb (err 0)

agrmodem: Unknown symbol usb_put_dev (err 0)
```

net-dialup/ltmodem

```
 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 *   CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY:    is not set when it should be.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

 * ERROR: net-dialup/ltmodem-2.6.9-r1 failed (setup phase):

 *   Incorrect kernel configuration options

```

If somebody know about maintain, you're welcome!

alsa-1.0.24 and 3.0.6 kernel with removed CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY.

PS: wont to change kernel on >=2.6.25

TA!

----------

